# New member..Veteran hobbyist...



## Jeffress77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello everyone!! I just joined. I have been an obsessed aquarium hobbyist since I was about 6 years old.... 

I have one question... Today I got a great deal on a pristine 54 Gal. Bowfront Corner tank/stand.. I know there is a bit of a controversy in pro/against undergravel filters, but I like them and have always used them. I don't even know if anyone makes an undergravel for that style/size. So if anyone knows where I can find one, I would really appreciate it


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Jeffress welcome! I've never seen an under gravel filter like that, but that doesn't mean they aren't made, just not common at least. Have you thought about trying a canister or hang on back filter?


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

Hello Jeffress and welcome to the site, you may want to try Big Al's or DoctorFosterSmith, also craigslist


----------



## Jeffress77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies....

Doedogg, yes I use hang-ons usually. I like to have the undergravel with a couple powerheads for extra circulation and aeration. I also like the undergravel to ease the vacuuming process. I have found that my aquariums stay much cleaner and crystal clear if I use the undergravel filters with two powerheads plus a Cascade 300 hang-on and regular gravel vacuuming with water changes.

I know I could switch to gravel vacuuming only for the gravel itself and let the other filters do their job but I was hoping there would be a solution.


gypsyfla...yes I have looked all over with no luck, including those sites.


----------



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

Any UG filter that fits the rectangular part of your tank will do the job for you- IF there's any junque in the front of your tank because there's no filter under the bowed front you can just siphon off occasionally as needed. Most books tell you to slope your gravel from the rear to the front of the tank for this very purpose- also to siphon off 25% of your water monthly to prevent waste/ poison buildup. - You're going to have to siphon anyway, so why not use it as a "vacuum cleaner"? 
I'm sure you have to occasionally siphon the detritus/mulm from your rectangular tank(s)...
Measure the rectangular area of your tank to get a UG filter that fits before
going to buy one..


----------



## Jeffress77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah Dave..thanks for the advice! I actually did buy an UGF for a 44 pentagon tank and it fits great with the exception of the bowed front. But like you said I do regularly vacuum anyway. So problem solved! Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

